# Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist



## lissbeth66 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

vor 4 Wochen haben einige User hier mir sehr geholfen meine Probleme mit meinem Teich in den Griff zu bekommen (gruene Suppe 5 cm Sicht) 

ich moechte Euch nun zeigen wie es jetzt bei mir aussieht...Bin so froh...Danke an alle

Allerdings sehe ich jetzt auch wieviele Jungfische ich habe und das ich die __ Wasserpest ausduennen muss....

Einige der Fische gehen naechste Woche zu einer Kollegin damit mein Bestand der echt zu hoch ist etwas minimiert wird


----------



## cararea (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

hey

danke für die bilder, sieht schön aus!

lg eve


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hallo,

 Gefällt mir 

Vielleicht einen Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle habe ich auch!

Dieses Jahr hab ich bis jetzt 2 klene Fischis gesehen.


----------



## libsy (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Sieht echt gut aus. Bin immer neidisch, wenn ich soviele UW Pflanzen sehe. Meine kümmern nur und werden von den Fadenalgen besiegt.


----------



## lissbeth66 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Danke für die netten Worte.

Ich glaube fast das die Pest und das __ Hornkraut nur deshalb so gewuchert sind weil soviele Nährstoffe im Teich waren. 

Ich hatte 1 Jahr lang Jute Pflanztaschen , die waren voll vermodert und teilweise schon schwarz. Fielen einfach auseinander als ich sie rausziehen wollte. War ne Heidenarbeit den Müll rauszukriegen.

Alle raus, Uvc 9 Watt gegen 36 Watt ausgestauscht und neuen 3 Kammern Filter mit Schwämmen und Biomedien rein . Hoffe es bleibt jetzt so.


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Aber hallo ...
schön siehts aus !!!
ich drück die Daumen, damit's so bleibt 
LG lotta


----------



## lissbeth66 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*



Danke Dir Lotta


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hi Karin,
das sieht nach der kurzen Zeit schon toll aus.

Über die Goldfische schon für das olympische Syncronschwimen?


----------



## lissbeth66 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Danke Joeg,

 warum die das manchmal machen, heute waren sie wieder total doll aber sie scheinen sich wohl zu fuehlen.

Hauptsache ich muss ihnen keine Nasenklammern aufsetzen


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hi Karin,
sieht so aus als ob sie sich wohlfühlen.
Kiemenklammern werden die wohl keine brauchen.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hallo Karin,

schaut wirklich gut aus, was da in so kurzer Zeit passiert ist. Ich beneide Dich sehr um die Unterwasserpflanzen.

Mein  Wasser hat sich durch die UVC-Lampe zwar auch innerhalb weniger Tage vollkommen geklärt, aber meine Freude darüber hält sich in Grenzen, weil ich nur den kahlen Teichboden sehe. Das eingebrachte __ Hornkraut (14 kg) will einfach nicht wachsen.

Ich freue mich mit Dir und hoffe, dass Dein Teich weiterhin so schön bleibt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

moin Karin,
das 4. Bild der gestern von Dir geposteten Bilder...
zeigt ein Gras mit so schönen rostroten Blüten
Hast Du da mal einen Namen für mich?
Vielen Dank im Vorwege


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

das ist eine Taglilie (gibts über 500 verschiedene !!) 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Genau, das ist eine Taglilie. Diese ist bereits 20 Jahre alt


----------



## ChristianB (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hallo Karin,

schöner Teich und super klares Wasser 

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## ChristianB (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hallo Karin,

schöner Teich und super klares Wasser 

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Bilder nachdem Teich endlich klar ist*

Hallo,

Echt toll geworden !!!!


@ Eva-Maria: Die habe ich auch, könnte Dir im Herbst Ableger schicken !!
Die Wächst hier wie doof !


----------

